# Magnesium Oxide



## Alyeska Martinez (Sep 9, 2013)

Has anyone has success using magnesium oxide for constipation? If so, what dosage do you use? I have 500 mg supplements.


----------



## stressedmess (Jul 11, 2012)

I love magnesium oxide! I take 500 mg too. But sometimes people need more. I recommend not going past 1,000 mg though. I take it right before I go to bed. However, I go to school and wake up as early as 7 am and for some reason the magnesium won't that early in the morning. So I only take it in the summer time and on the weekends when I can wake up at 10...because that's the earliest it will work. I really don't know why haha. During the school days I take Linzess. Linzess is suppose to be taken on an empty stomach in the morning but I actually take it right before I eat dinner and I use the bathroom right before bed and then I wake up and I go one more time and I'm clear for the day. I just don't like how it makes my tummy sore before bedtime and the BM are not solid at all. Magnesium on the other hand, never gives me gas, pain, bloating, soreness..nothing! And i feel complete and the stools are not completely solid but it's not all liquid either. I really love it so I hope it works for you too. You should experiment with dosage and what time of day you can take it. I have a friend who takes 400mg in the morning and 400 mg at night and that works for her. Good luck!


----------



## Alyeska Martinez (Sep 9, 2013)

Thank you for your reply! I took it and it worked but it gave me a lot of cramps and gas. I tried half a pill and the same thing happened  I just can't tolerate it. Do you need a prescription for Linzess? I've never heard of it. I'll have to look into it.


----------



## stressedmess (Jul 11, 2012)

Oh no I'm sorry you're not getting a positive reaction . Yes you need a doctors prescription. It's a new drug specifically made for chronic constipation and IBS-C. There are many reviews on this website! good luck!


----------

